# Bushcraft books



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Can anyone recommend any bush craft books for me?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow! I have quite a few and have given many away but my library is still boxed up waiting to be put some place. I will watch the thread and if it doesn't present you some answers I will dig out the boxes and see what I can find.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

May give Bush Craft (outdoor skills and wilderness survival) by Mors Kochanski a try. It's one I have...It's a bit dated copyright 1987 by Lone Pine publishing.


----------



## JFK. (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Scribd and found what you need....


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

keeping your books on I pad?
what happens when Hillary & Difi decide you don't need any of these books any more?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

GET HARD COPIES!

First and foremost: SUBSCRIBE! Article Index | self-reliance articles| homesteading articles

I've bought and thrown away at least a dozen others survival type books. These are indispensable imo (obviously the plant book is best if you buy one for YOUR region).

View attachment 2482


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most of the plant books have only pen sketches of the plants between the pages. I do have two that have color photographs but only one covers the area in which I live. Try to find at least one for your area that uses color photographs of the plants for identification and take it with you on your walks. You might be surprised at the bounty around you.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Bushcraft: Outdoor Skills and Wilderness Survival by Mors Kochanski is one of my favorites.


----------

